# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Emfizema pulmonare

## Xhuxhumaku

Ju lutem a mund te me thote dikush c'eshte emfizema pulmonare?

A ka ndonje rrezik prej saj, dhe c'shkakton ajo?

Faleminderit!

----------


## dp17ego

> Ju lutem a mund te me thote dikush c'eshte emfizema pulmonare?
> 
> A ka ndonje rrezik prej saj, dhe c'shkakton ajo?
> 
> Faleminderit!


Emfizema pulmonare eshte nje gjendje jo normale, pathologjike e mushkerive, gjete se ciles mushkeria me strukture te ndryshuar eshte insuficiente (epaafte plotesisht) per e kryer funksionet e saj biologjike, pra, thithjen e oksigjenit ne gjak dhe eliminimin e produkteve finale te metabolizmit, pra gazit karbonik dhe gazeve te tjere.
*Morfologjikisht* demtimet e mushkerise konsistojne ne carjen-grisjen e fshikezave alveolare dhe zgjerimin e tyre emfizematik,m pra ne vend te psh 100 alveolave per centimeter kub do t== kemi 10 alveola me te medha. Dohet te kihet parasysh qe shkembimi i lendeve ndodh pikerisht ne nivelin e ndareseve, mureve te alveolave, te cilet jane mjaft te pasur me ene shume te holla gjaku. eshte pikerisht grisja e tyre dhe keputja e keture eneve te gjakut qe zvogelon kapacitetin filtrues te mushkerise. Vec kesaj ne vendet e grisjeve do te kete depozitime fibrine dhe lendesh te tjera rigjeneruese qe ne kete rast jane te demshme. Imagjino si mbetet lekura pes nje djegjeje, shume a pak keshtu behet edhe cipa delikate-fine e alveolit- per pasoje-afunksionale.
*Fiziologjikisht* mushkeria kthehet ne nje qese me me pak njesi funksionale(alveola)dhefunksioni i saj kompromentohet. per te kompesuar nevojat per oksigjen shpeshtohet frymemarrja dhendryshohet pozicioni i trupit ne menyre te tille qe te ndihmoje frymemarrjen.
Sigurisht qe kjo gjendje nuk eshte pa rrezik. Kjo mund te sjelle, mbas nje kohe relativisht te gjate mjaft pasoja te demshme per shendetin. Dua te shtoj qe mjeksia sot ka mjaft medikamente qe ndihmojne dhe permiresijne ket egjendje, gjithmone kjo edhe ne vartesi te lloji te emfizemes, pra shkakut qe e ka shkaktuar ate.
Ka pra, mjekime simptomatike dhe specifike...
 Cfare shkakton emfizema...lolnuk do te doja t'i pergjigjesha kesaj pyetje sepse do te thija vetem fjale te keqia...deme te medha ne organizem
Se pari dhe se fundi te gjitha organet do te punojne me mungese relative oksigjeni...


DP

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dp17ego,

Faleminderit, per pergjigjen.

Nje pyetje tjeter?

Ka mundesi qe kjo gje te dallohet vetem me nje kontroll me stetoskop?

Dhe nese kjo ko kohe, si ka mundesi qe mjeket ne Shqiperi, me perpara, gjate vizitave te ndryshme te mos e dallojne dhe te mos te thone dicka per kete semundje?

Nese ke mundesi te me thuash me teper te te coj emailin ne mp?

P.S,

A ka mundesi qe si rrjedhoje e Emfizema pulmonare, te jete nje gjendje fiziologjike, here pas here me nje temperature 37-37,5 grade celcius?
pafuqi trupore ?

----------


## dp17ego

[QUOTE=Xhuxhumaku]dp17ego,

Faleminderit, per pergjigjen.

Nje pyetje tjeter?




> Ka mundesi qe kjo gje te dallohet vetem me nje kontroll me stetoskop?



Ne auskultacion, (degjim me stetoskop) mjeku i nje fare eksperience modeste dallon nje zhurme te caktuar , qe i pergjigjet stadit te emfizemes. Normalisht kjo semundje duhet te dallohet nga mjeku i familjes, pra eshte nje semundje qe kapet sidomos ne Shqiperi, ku mjeket jane jo keq te stervitur me stetoskop. Puna eshte sa skrupuloz eshte mjeku...




> Dhe nese kjo ko kohe, si ka mundesi qe mjeket ne Shqiperi, me perpara, gjate vizitave te ndryshme te mos e dallojne dhe te mos te thone dicka per kete semundje?


 Kjo semundje fillon gradualisht dhe merr zhvillim pas nje periudhe relativisht te gjate. Ne rastin me klasik, emfizema e shkaktuar nga asthma do nganjehere edhe 30vjet qe te behet e dukshme, por nje mjek i kujdesshem e di qe tek nje asthmatik, ka shume mundesi qe te zhvillohet emfizema. Keshtu qe gjate vizitave te planifikuara , mjeku duhet te kete kujdes qe te kontrrolloje me setoskop (jo sa per te kaluar radhen) edhe per kete situate.
Dua te shtjelloj edhe nje element tjeter te cfaqjes se emfizemes...ajo nganjehere behet e dukshme nga ndryshimi i gjendjes stacionare, fiziologjike te trupit, sic mund te jete: nje rritje e madhe ne peshe mbas lenjes se duhanit, apo nje bronkopneumoni, grip, TBC, etj



> Nese ke mundesi te me thuash me teper te te coj emailin ne mp?


 Preferoj forumin e hapur...lol
P.S,



> A ka mundesi qe si rrjedhoje e Emfizema pulmonare, te jete nje gjendje fiziologjike, here pas here me nje temperature 37-37,5 grade celcius?
> pafuqi trupore


Jo! Emfisema nuk eshte semundje me temperature. Semundjet qe shoqerohen me temperature jane ose infektive, ose destruktive...
 ne rastin konkret nje emfizeme me temperature te ben te mendosh per nje mbivendosje infeksioni, ne nje mushkeri te demtuar dhene rastin e nje temperature te tille mundesia me e madhe eshte per nje infeksion kronik(bronchit chronic...TB, mykoza te ndryshme)
Nuk perjashtohet mundesia e pranise se nje semundje tjeter te palidhur me emfizemen(prostatit-emfizema i takon moshave te vjeshtes se trete apo dimrit, infeksione urinare kronike, enterite kronike, mykoza ekstrapulmonare...)

Prognoza e emfizemes eshte e mire, e bute, e kontrollueshme. Ajo nuk sherohet, por zbutet agresiviteti i saj. Ka mjaft medikamente simptomatike...

DP

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Faleminderit perseri DP,

Nje pyetje tjeter, ndofta jashte kesaj,

Po humbja ne peshe, me se mund te lidhet, Tiroidet, Melcine apo edhe semundje te tjera?

----------


## dp17ego

> Faleminderit perseri DP,
> 
> Nje pyetje tjeter, ndofta jashte kesaj,
> 
> Po humbja ne peshe, me se mund te lidhet, Tiroidet, Melcine apo edhe semundje te tjera?


Humbje e padeshiruar ne peshe eshte nje gje anormale dhe serioziteti i  saj varet sigurisht nga shpejtesia e renjes ne peshe dhe nga shume faktore te tjere shoqerues
Hipertireosa eshte nje semundje qe dhoqerohet me shtim te metabolizimit, keshtu eshe me renje ne peshe ka edhe shume semundje te tjera qe ndikijne per humbjen e peshes...si semundjet kanceroze, TBC , cirrozat e melcise temperaturat e larta dhe te zgjatura, operacionet e gjera, djegjet, semundjet psiqike etj

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Humbje e padeshiruar ne peshe eshte nje gje anormale dhe serioziteti i  saj varet sigurisht nga shpejtesia e renjes ne peshe dhe nga shume faktore te tjere shoqerues
> Hipertireosa eshte nje semundje qe dhoqerohet me shtim te metabolizimit, keshtu eshe me renje ne peshe ka edhe shume semundje te tjera qe ndikijne per humbjen e peshes...si semundjet kanceroze, TBC , cirrozat e melcise temperaturat e larta dhe te zgjatura, operacionet e gjera, djegjet, semundjet psiqike etj


hi DP,

faleminderit serisht,

Atehere, sipas mjekes patolloge nje mundesi per renien ne peshe dhe per takikardi te zemres dhe gjendjen subfebrile, mund te jete tiroidja, pra hipertireosa, sic thua ti, por mjekja e ekos se tiroides pas ekos dha kete pergjigje :

*Echo tiroide*:

-Istmusi 3,8 mm

- Lobi Dexter 44,4 -16.0 mm, pa nodus, pa kist.

- Lobi Sinister 41,8 - 8,3 mm, pa nodus pa kist.

Sipas saj, tiroidja s'ka problem.

Mjeku i Shintigrafise pas shintigrafise jep pergjigje te tille:

*Shintigrafia e Tiroides me Tc99m.*

Tiroidia me pozicion normal. Shihet fiksim uniform i gjurmuesit me dy lobet e saj.

Edhe sipas tij, S'ka asnje problem nga tiroidia.

A mund te me thuash , a ka ndonje analize qe duhet bere per te pare vertet se nga tiroidia duhet hequr nga shkaqet? Patoggjolia sec foli edhe per nje analize hormonesh, a dicka te tille?

Nderkohe qe mjeku radiolog, pas berjes se grafive si ballas ashtu edhe ansore (dy projeksione) thote Trashje pleurale biakale me disa noduse fibrotik biakal ne terren te gibusit torakale ne pjesen e siperme te toraksit, deformim torcik, hija e zemres normale, Aorta dense. Aktualisht nuk duken hije aktive. Kjo eshte ekzaminimi ne gjuhen mjeksore. Thjesht tha qe mushkrite jane te pastra.

Po ashtu edhe mjeku i echos te abdomenit te siperm, thote se si hepari, pankreasi, lieni, kolecista jane homogjene dhe normale. e vetmja gje jo normale eshte njeren sinister me nje formacion kistik kortikialne polin inferior 13,7x8,4 mm.

Edhe  sipas tij, s'duket asgje shqetesuese.

Edhe analizat Kimike te gjakut,

kreatina, urea, glicemia, kalciumi, bilirubina totale, fostaza alk, magnezi, ALT(GPT), AST(GOT) jane brenda normave.
dhe gjaku tjeter eshte brenda normave.

Vetem ne analizen e urines komplet ka jashte normave, Nitrite pozitive(vlerat normale jane negative), eritrocite 1-2 per fushe(vlerat normale jane negative), leukocite 20-25 per fushe (vlerat normale jane negative), dhe *bakterie mjaft per fushe*.  

Te lutem mund te me japesh ndonje sugjerim duke pare keto rezultate analizash. C'duhet te bere tjeter.

Eshte marre mjekim me ciproksicilim per infeksionin ne urine.

Faleminderit.

----------


## dp17ego

Per tiroiden ka shume lloj analizash dhe ekzaminimesh, por me e zakonshmja eshte *TSH(Thyreoid Stimulation Hormon). Eshte kjo analize qe behet e para dhe percakton gjendjen fiz-pathologjike te gjendrres*. Shume mire qe eshte bere ECHO Dhe shintigrafia dhe akoma me mire qe nuk tregojne ndonje formacion hiperechogen dhe hiperaktiv, respektivisht....por kjo nuk ekskludon nje hiperthireoze(kjo vetem perjashton disa diagnoza).
*Kisti* ne lobin e poshtem te veshkes vertet nuk eshte pathognomonik(shkaku fillestar dhe kryesor)per nje urine me gjak apo te infektuar, por gjithmone duhet marre ne konsiderate per nje HTA, deshtim te funksionit te veshkes, etj. Meqe jemi ketu tek veshka, ajo e tregon qe eshte me funksion te kompromentuar shume vone, prandaj duhet te behet prova e funksionit renal. (Urea dhe kreatinina nuk jane te mjaftueshme. Ato rriten shume vone, pra ne stade te vonshme te demtimit renal).
Pervec ketyre, mjekimi duhet te jete ciprofloksacine dhe eshte shume i mire, por lufton vetem infeksionin dhe nuk eliminon dot shkakun i cili duhet qe te zbulohet patjeter. Shkaku i gjakut ne urine, i infeksionit urinar. *Duhet urina e 24 oreve dhe Klirensi i kreatinines per te pare si punon veshka*
Grafia duket sikur flet per nje moshe te madhe, ndoshta per nje TBC te kaluar??? qe ka dhene deformimin???Keto duhen sqaruar! Aorta duhet vazhduar te studjohet me tej me provat funksionale te zemres, duket qe rasti kerkon ndihmen e kardiologut...

Une shoh nje dicka qe nuk ndruhem ta ve ne dukje: rasti eshte ndjekur ne menyre inverse, jane bere gjithe ato eksaminime dhe pastaj kerkohet specialishti. Sikur te shihej rasti nga specialisti, ndoshta nuk do te duheshin disa ekzaminime dhe dp te behesihn te tjera...
Sa eshte mosha e pacientit?
Seksi? Ka pire duhan? ka kaluar semundje te tjera etj etj...

Shendet
DP

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Sa eshte mosha e pacientit?
> Seksi? Ka pire duhan? ka kaluar semundje te tjera etj etj...
> 
> Shendet
> DP


DP,

te jam shume mirenjohes per ndihmen qe po me jep.

Mosha eshte 72 vjec, seksi femer, s'ka pire asnjehere duhan ne jete. eshte puritane, edhe ilacet mezi i pi dhe thote qe kane deme anesore ne stomak etj.

Semundje, ka kolit, mezi del jashte me kiwwi, dhe ka pak parkirson.

TBC, nuk ka pasur ndonjehere. Ka kaluar ndonje ftohje me perpara. deri para ca vjetesh qe i filloi parkirsoni, nuk para ka vuajtur pothuajse nga asgje, perjashto gripet dhe ndonje te ftohte.

Tensionin e ka pasur gjithnje normal.

----------


## TikTak

coje mer plaken ke doctori ene coje nklim malore masanej

----------


## krispi

Po fibroza pulmonare cfare eshte?????
Percaktimi pas grafise ishte: * "Vizatim pulmonar i theksuar retikulare bilateralisht"*

Krispi

----------

